# How many Otos in a 55G



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I am planning on getting rid of my 2 common pl*cos... how many otos could keep up with a 55g?? I usually dont have any algae... unless my current algae eaters are doing a good job... so maybe 3?


----------



## penpitt (Jan 18, 2005)

Otos typically stay under 2". I have a total of 6 in my 46. Just bought them yesterday. Just drop in an algae tab after lights out for them to feed on. I'll probably put in a piece of zucchini a couple times a month as well.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

:shock: ottos' have a VARACIOUS appetite and are usualy starved to death by many unattentive aquarist. they need almost acreage of tank space :lol: OK maybe not that much, but you get the point. 
If you plan on putting in algae tabs every night and supplementing with zuccini 2 or 3 times a month they would be ok. just not too many. seriously these guy eat like mad. espicially for their size. that's usually where people get into trouble with them is they buy 5 or 6 and put in a 30 or 40 gal tank beacuse "their so small I need to get a bunch so they can eat all that algae". 3 or 4 weeks later they start dropping dead and they wonder why. 

just know your have to "feed" them more than the algae thats' growing in your tank on a very regular basis and you'll be ok.

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I read somewhere 1 oto for every 5 gallons of water. But I have to agree to what was said already, they eat a lot more then people think. For otos to survive the tank should be a planted tank. If it is heavily planted you can add more then if you only have a few plants in it. For a 55 gal I would not add more then 5. I have 3 in a 20 gal and I have to feed them on the side. There is no visible algae in there ever but they still suck on the tank wall. Maybe their eyesight is better then mine. They will, however, no touch hair algae if you should get some of that.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.otocinclus.com/


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I used to have 5 otos in my 30 gallon hexagon and they constantly look in proper shape there bellys where never sunken except when I bought them from the LFS after that they lived with me for a full year so if you have enough lighting you should be fine


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

I think 4 would be fine. They like to be kept in groups, but as stated here by others, might be starved to death easily. So do add some veggie food for them in the evening. Rather two or three pieces of algae tabletts than one whole so they all get a chance to eat.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I'm thinking 3.... I feed spirunia tablets and algae wafers, the lights are on 5-8 hours a day


----------

